# Totally lost



## jbdecker (Jun 13, 2018)

I was given an American Flyer Circus engine and tender about half disassembled. After putting it back together I found out it only runs in reverse. I switched the wires coming from the tender, no luck. Switched the wires coming from the controller, again no luck. It is an S gauge running on a 2 track system. The brushes and motor seem to be fine.
I could use some suggestions about what to do next if anyone has come across this before.
Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

On the 353 the tender is just the power pickup from the track. It sounds like the reverse unit in the engine is either stuck or locked. The lock lever sticks up through the engine shell. Move it to the opposite side and see if it cycles through the 4 positions (F-N-R-N). if not the reverse unit likely needs to be either cleaned or rebuilt.


----------



## jbdecker (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you for getting back. I took the shell off both the tender and engine and it wasn't long figuring out there wasn't much in the tender. The lever on the engine does move freely. After watching the reverse unit, I have decided I should look for another one. It cycles when it wants even after cleaning.
I'm trying to put a train garden together for my Rescue Squad and would like to use this unit but guess I'll have to go to plan B.
Again thanks
John


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

jbdecker said:


> Thank you for getting back. I took the shell off both the tender and engine and it wasn't long figuring out there wasn't much in the tender. The lever on the engine does move freely. After watching the reverse unit, I have decided I should look for another one. It cycles when it wants even after cleaning.
> I'm trying to put a train garden together for my Rescue Squad and would like to use this unit but guess I'll have to go to plan B.
> Again thanks
> John


If you'd like, send it to me and I'll repair it for the cost of shipping, and any parts I don't have on hand.. I have lots of parts so the cost would be minimal...


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> If you'd like, send it to me and I'll repair it for the cost of shipping, and any parts I don't have on hand.. I have lots of parts so the cost would be minimal...


Flyernut is great and does excellent work. I sent him a loco and it came back quite good. And it only cost me postage. Thanks Flyernut!
:thumbsup:


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Flyernut is great and does excellent work. I sent him a loco and it came back quite good. And it only cost me postage. Thanks Flyernut!
> :thumbsup:


I totally agree, he is a true gentleman.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

He is still my AF guru.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words.. I've been busy with car shows, working on the cars, visiting a sick friend, and car cruises. In fact, I ran several trains last night for the first time in about 2 months. My wife and myself had new wills made, and I've been going through all my sets,about 23, trying to divide them up between my 3 kids, who have plenty of kids too!! Not to mention staining my 2 decks, and yard work. Wife wants a new bathroom, and we've been getting estimates and looking at vanities, etc.. It never stops!!! I haven't forgotten about my buddies here, just over-loaded.. Looking forward to working on the Circus loco for a little relaxation time,lol!!!!


----------



## jbdecker (Jun 13, 2018)

You do come highly recommended and it appears to be well deserved. As for the Honey Do list,,,good luck finding the end of it.
Hope the circus gives you the relax time your looking for.


----------



## jbdecker (Jun 13, 2018)

*Thanks*

Flyernut is truly an AF Goo Roo, sent him 3 I had given up on and they came back purring like a basket of kittens. Again many thanks and I will pass you on to ever I see needs help.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

He is the best. I have not sent him any locomotives (yet) but I did buy one from him. 
It was from 1948 and he had gone through it. 70 years old and it runs like new. When
I got into AF locos I picked his brain for a solid year. He was very generous to help me.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

jbdecker said:


> Flyernut is truly an AF Goo Roo, sent him 3 I had given up on and they came back purring like a basket of kittens. Again many thanks and I will pass you on to ever I see needs help.


Your circus engine is a very smooth runner indeed. Usually when they're that old you get a hum or whine when they're running but not yours. It could have been a low time engine.The 302AC you sent will smoke you out of the room, and the smoke unit is original! Great little locos, and I have a ship--load of them.The 290 came on strong, but with that little detail I mentioned about reverse...I ran each engine 6 loops forward, and 6 loops in reverse for a total of 576'... Now for my screw-up.. I was cleaning my bench last night and found a forgotten brass smoke tube that I didn't put back in the 302AC!! As I like to call stupid people certain names, I placed that label on me....DUMB-A++!!!... Thank you all, again, for the kind words. I try my best, and treat each unit as my own, with all intentions of keeping it.. I've even had professional shops call me and ask for advice. I've seen some basket cases, and some I wish I never seen,lol, but got them running regardless.My worst mistake was offering total restorations with re-painting, new lettering, etc.I charged a guy $200 bucks for 2 engines, a Hudson and a Atlantic, of which I spent close to $100 bucks out of my own pocket for missing or broken parts. He paid me, but complained the engines ran too good, and looked factory new; he wanted them to look "old", and said they were ruined. Now I know why my 2 local shops refuse to do restorations, and I won't do them anymore unless the owner knows in advance what the cost will be... Any ways, I'm glad you like the engines John, and thanks for putting your trust in me, a stranger, for getting your AF stuff running again...Sincerely, Flyernut!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, I saw those 2 locomotives you repainted for the guy. I would be proud to own them. There had to be a serious communication problem there. I am going to assume,
always dangerous, that he knew you were going to repaint them. Yes, they will look
new. And they ran too good? You found yourself a kook there. I would rather have the
original paint on an engine. But sometimes the original paint is not good. I bought a 290
from flyguy55. He showed pics and said it had a lot of paint loss. I thought I could live with the paint. I can't. I need to repaint it. It will be fine. The 1948 302 I bought from
you had been repainted by you and I think it looks great. These engines are getting to be near 70 years old. They are what they are.

Speaking of repainting, I request you do a tutorial on how to use dry transfer cab
numbers and tender graphics. Not today or tomorrow but not distant future.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You stated before that you use Krylon black satin for repainting. Before you said that,
I had repainted some HO coal hoppers and had used Krylon black satin. They look great.
So I am familiar with the color. It almost looks like graphite black. My 290 will get that
paint.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> flyernut, I saw those 2 locomotives you repainted for the guy. I would be proud to own them. There had to be a serious communication problem there. I am going to assume,
> always dangerous, that he knew you were going to repaint them. Yes, they will look
> new. And they ran too good? You found yourself a kook there. I would rather have the
> original paint on an engine. But sometimes the original paint is not good. I bought a 290
> ...


Yep, the guy was a nut!! He brought those 2 engines to me in a large shoe-box, everything was torn down and apart, with numerous screws missing, etc. What a mess... I have thought about a tutorial about dry rub transfers, and I will do it. They can be tricky if you're not accustomed to using them.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks flyernut. I remember you said they were tricky. And of coarse I want to do a good job on my 290. I might renumber (same number) some others. One side of my old 282 are not too good.


----------

